# Connections Academy?



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Has anyone heard of this? It's totally free and accredited. But it's basically public school invited into the home. Does anyone have any personal experience with this?

In a way it's tempting as it is free and accredited so maybe it would be easier for my children to get into college perhaps, but other than those two things, I'm a bit suspicious? 

Here's a link to their site:

http://www.connectionsacademy.com/free-online-public-school.aspx


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

:run:

IMO if you choose this state sponsored "free" curriculum, you may as well send them to public school.

"Free" curriculum isn't free. When you accept this type of offer from the state, you open yourself up to their control. You would be required to use the curriculum they provide whether you approve of it or not. Your children would have to conform to the state's standards.

Without meaning to be disrespectful towards you, parents who accept this type of "opportunity" from the state jeopardize the rights of other homeschoolers by giving the government just a toe in their door. Once we open the door to them, there is no stopping it and we give up our rights to educate our children as we see fit (one of the main reasons we homeschool).

I don't believe this type of curriculum would help your kids get into college. Colleges have seen that homeschoolers are terrific students (standardized curriculum or not).

You state in your post that you are a bit suspicious. That should be enough of an answer.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

BTW, the link is: http://www.connectionsacademy.com/free-online-public-school.aspx

The trick is, HST provides one set of "http://", and the web site provides another . . . one set has to disappear for the link to work.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Not everyone who homeschools does because they don't approve of the government's curriculum choices. Many people choose the online schooling options to get their kids out of dangerous schools, away from bad teachers or peers, due to the child's special needs, or due to unique family circumstances, such as frequent travel. They have nothing against the public schools academically and don't mind using their materials at all.

No offense intended, Foaly, but I don't see the online schools as a threat to homeschooling at all. Hardly any of the traditional homeschoolers I know have opted to switch to that choice. However, I do know several families that choose to do online schooling but are now eyeing traditional homeschooling with great interest. IMO, it gives them a taste of how great traditional homeschooling can be, kind of a halfway house for those who like the idea of schooling at home but don't really have the confidence to go whole hog all at once.

I think the worst thing we homeschoolers can do toward these "hybrids" is to yell at them and berate them for their choice. They need to be congratulated for having the courage to turn away from conventional public school options. They should be welcomed and invited to go with us on cool field trips. We need to show them the fantastic curriculum options we have. My dear, old Granny taught me way back when that you can win more friends with honey than vinegar. IME, that still holds true today.

Regarding the specific program referenced here, I don't know anything about it. But when I was researching the online options for a presentation I was preparing regarding educational options in our community, I discovered that while I had only heard of a very few, there were over 200 different online schools operating in our state. Some were vastly better than others. I would suggest you contact your local ps office and see if they can give you contact information for anyone in your area with kids in this Connections. Definitely go into research mode, since not all online schools are created equal (just as no public schools are, nor homeschools for that matter). Good luck.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

foaly said:


> :run:
> 
> IMO if you choose this state sponsored "free" curriculum, you may as well send them to public school.
> 
> ...


I've had some of the same thoughts, but I was going to bounce it off others that homeschool and try to stay away from sounding paranoid. My initial thoughts were that if we're homeschooling to get out of public school and to choose their curriculum, then it seems kind of strange to invite the public school system into the home. Sort of defeats the purpose and I wondered if it was the state trying to keep track of the homeschoolers, although I suspect more than likely, it's a way for the public school to get government funds by pulling in the homeschool kids. But whatever their reason, I am not trying to jeopardize anyone else that homeschools, I was merely asking about it as our homeschool curriculum this year will cost over $1,000 for all of our kids. And that's not even computer work. LOL 



> Not everyone who homeschools does because they don't approve of the government's curriculum choices. Many people choose the online schooling options to get their kids out of dangerous schools, away from bad teachers or peers, due to the child's special needs, or due to unique family circumstances, such as frequent travel. They have nothing against the public schools academically and don't mind using their materials at all.


I agree. I know quite a few people who homeschool for reasons other than the curriculum choice of public school. So, for some, this may be a good idea. There are tons of charter schools out there, but generally they are far more expensive then we can afford. 



> The trick is, HST provides one set of "http://", and the web site provides another . . . one set has to disappear for the link to work.


Yes I realize this. Thanks. I was in a big hurry and just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

In my state, I think the brick and mortar public schools are less than fond of the online schools. The ps money that comes from the state is based on the exact number of pupils in seats on two different counting days during the school year. That state money goes to the online school group instead of the local public school if a child does the online schooling.

However, it is incorrect to claim that the online schools or traditional homeschooling are costing the public schools money. Our children are not present in their buildings, do not use any of their resources, nor require any space be provided or reserved for them. In addition, I DO pay taxes to educate those students in public schools.

In most cases in my area, the online kids are previous public schoolers, not previous homeschoolers. So, no, it is not giving the government any kind of toe in the door to my homeschooling activities. The online kids have already been on the government lists and from what I can tell, will remain to be as long as they do the online work. I haven't opened my door to the government any more than before there were such things as online public schooling nor have I given up any rights.

Interestingly enough, while there are small academic gains for the online kids--reportedly due to lack of distraction and ability to relax and concentrate, those gains are no where near those demonstrated by homeschooler test results. So to the OP, no, I really don't think you would be jeopardizing traditional homeschoolers at all if you choose the online version of public schooling instead of the more conventional brick and mortar route.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

We looked into Connections a few years ago. I don't remember why we didn't switch to them. We have a similar online school that we've used almost all of my two daughter's educational lives. It is also free and the computers and printers are provided along with high speed internet. As far as I know they get the same subjects as any other students. If there is any government control going on, I'm not aware of it.

Nomad


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

Nomad said:


> We looked into Connections a few years ago. I don't remember why we didn't switch to them. We have a similar online school that we've used almost all of my two daughter's educational lives. It is also free and the computers and printers are provided along with high speed internet. As far as I know they get the same subjects as any other students. If there is any government control going on, I'm not aware of it.
> 
> Nomad


Would you mind sharing the name of it and any other information? 
thanks


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

6e said:


> Would you mind sharing the name of it and any other information?
> thanks



I'm sorry, I should have mentioned that it's only in Ohio. It's called ECOT or Electronic Classroom of Tomorrow.

Nomad


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Connections Academy is a free public charter school in our state, WI using the open enrollment process. We have a number of strong homeschool associations and they clearly draw a line between virtual school and homeschool. Most associations will not allow virtual school students in to their groups unless at least one child in the family is tradtionally homeschooled, they use the requirement that the family has filled out the state homeschooling form for the current year, which negates any public schooling. I looked at Connections and it was my top choice of the 3 virtual school options that we have, because at least where it is offered here it is a school district that is having their teachers administer the connections curriculum to students across the state via the internet. We decided because we would essentially be proctoring a set curriculum we would still be at a disadvantage in teaching our kids and decided to build our own school curriculum from the variety offered. in short, at least in these parts its not considered homeschool, even the state considers you a public school student in a charter school, that doest not mean that its bad. you just have to decide if you want to teach your kids your way, or if you want them home and your okay with teaching them from a dictated curriculum.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

We just started homeschooling and for now aren't doing any type of curriculum. (it's only been a week and they're 2nd, 3rd grade) In my research I found these people. http://www.championhomeschool.org/index.html
They are very flexible in the options and their private school grads have gone on to West Point, Stetson etc. They are Florida based but offer everything from full fledged private, preparatory school to homeschooling under their private school status with their curriculum or yours nationwide. For homeschoolers they offer the professional record keeping and online standardized testing and/or virtual schooling. Quite a concept and I hope it catches on across the country. They're not free but the price for the service is a deal as far as I'm concerned. Oh yeah, testing.:gaptooth:

SAT 10 online for 45 bucks. http://www.championhomeschool.org/achievement.html

BTW While they are Christian based, they don't flaunt it or require you to be one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

We used this for the year we did Missouri's Virtual Instruction Program. It was a good program, but I had issues with MO VIP and NOT Connections. 

I didn't like that we had to have meetings with the teachers every week at the same time. That stiffled our creativity. If we wanted to go somewhere at that time we couldn't. Eventually the teachers all added a second meeting time due to the number of students, but for a month or two it was tough. 

Yes we had to put in the grades and send in certain lessons, but other than that the State was there just to facilitate. If I had a question on a math problem I could chat on line with the teacher or call her and get the answer. 

I really liked that all of the science supplies were included. And that the whole thing was free. 

Over all, I like Connections. It was a good, straightforward curriculmn that served our needs very well.


----------

